# EAA Witness 45



## XGrunt (Mar 22, 2008)

I picked up an EAA Witness 45 a few weeks ago.
Unfortunately, when I got home and started looking for a website, I found it, and then I found the weapon was subject to a safety recall.
I contacted the company and confirmed by SN that mine was on the list.
Had to field strip the pistol, and send them the slide for a firing pin
replacement.
Fortunately they do the upgrade for free, and return ship on their tab.
(I had to pay to ship it TO them.)
After two weeks, I have not as yet received the slide in return .
Their website describes service turnarounds as around 30 days.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

XGrunt said:


> I picked up an EAA Witness 45 a few weeks ago.
> Their website describes service turnarounds as around 30 days.


Good luck with that. I had a Witness P .45, and then purchased a 9mm conversion kit from them. I had so many issue with the conversion kit that I sent the whole gun + the conversion kit to them. Was told 21 day turn around. 90 days later I still didn't have the gun back. Called them and they had all kinds of excuses. Was told that it was a magazine issue and they were waiting for delivery from Italy. They said they would send the items back and add 2 full size 9mm mags with extensions. When the new mags arrived they are going to send me two. Finally got the items back after 95 days. Still waiting on the mag replacements. I really liked the original .45 I purchased, but, will not recommend them to anyone because of their customer service and their attitude when you call and inquire about a repair.:smt076


----------



## Mark Metz (May 8, 2007)

I have also heard that their customer service is bad...hopefully mine will never need service from them. I have the fullsize wonderfinish 9mm and it shoots amazingly for a box stock pistol....I love it!!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I didn't have any issues per se with the Compact P. The issues were with the conversion kit. I also have the same 9mm (full size wonder finish) and have no issues with it. I know lots of folks that have the EAA handguns and have no issue with the guns themselves, but, with the conversion kits and with mags. Everything is cool as long as you don't have to deal with their customer service.


----------

